

Ask HN: Template contract between two co-founders? - sentinel

Hello everybody. A friend of mine and myself are thinking of starting up a little side project.<p>If this turns out to be successful, we'd like to have a contract in place that assures stuff like we get 50-50, important decisions must be taken by both of us etc. in general have an initial contract set up between the two of us.<p>Has anyone had experience with this and can you give some advice? Are there some online templates/samples of contracts like this?<p>Thanks!
======
mootothemax
Make sure you also have a chat with your friend about the difficult stuff:
what happens if one of you doesn't pull their weight; when is it OK to accept
the business isn't working; at what price will you sell your stake; and so on.
If you have this worked out in advance, there's less of a chance of destroying
your friendship.

